
Steve Jobs vs. Obama: Who Got the Bigger Buzz? - alexandros
http://mashable.com/2010/01/29/steve-jobs-vs-obama/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
mooism2
They don't mention that Obama is president of only one country, while Apple
kit is sold in many countries.

